# Chilling around other dogs



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

If another dog doesn't show interest, my pup is cool with that and will find something else or someone else to play with. 

However, I've had several instances that the other dog wants to play very badly but can't for whatever reason. Other pup acts crazy and pulls... My pup acts crazy and pulls. 

What is a good way to train my pup to sit still and behave despite the other dogs behavior?


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I would like to know this too. Gus thinks everyone is his friend & should play with him. He forgets everything when he sees a potential playmate.


----------

